

Adventures in integrating payment services as a Dutch business - primigenus
http://blog.quplo.com/2010/08/adventures-in-integrating-payment-services-as-a-dutch-business/

======
papaf
This is similar to my experience - a paypal alternative that doesn't suck
would be awesome.

One problem they have is being Dutch and not being supported by many services
because of that. I believe anybody in the EU can start a UK company (cheaply)
and company directors are allowed to live abroad. Your company needs a UK
office address but that be provided as a service along with mail forwarding.

~~~
primigenus
Unfortunately that would also mean getting our money in pound sterling,
something we'd rather avoid. If there are no better options out there we might
settle for it, but I'm betting HN can come up with something before then.

------
olalonde
_Shameless self promotion_

That's the kind of pain we are trying to solve at <http://PayFacade.com>. We
offer a unified payment API that let's you connect seamlessly with many
payment providers in a mouse click. We also recommend the best payment
provider for you depending on your country, monthly revenues and typical
transactions.

~~~
primigenus
Looks cool, and I'd love to try you out, but I need a production-ready service
whereas it looks like you're still in beta.

------
tomh-
try <http://cardgate.com/>

